# World of Tanks Abzocke



## Sascha37 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Gamergemeinde.
Als Zocker diverser Free to Play Onlinegames habe ich mich auch auf das Game World of Tanks vom russischen Publisher Wargaming eingelassen.
Ich bin jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr dabei und bin immer mehr frustriert und sauer. Der Sinn von Free to Play sollte doch sein, das man auch ohne teure Premium Accounts Spielspaß und ein gutes und schnelles Vorankommen, Aufsteigen etc. möglich sein sollte.
Bei World of Tanks ist diese Prinzip verloren gegangen. Der für mich zu Unrecht gekürte Gewinner des Golden Stick Awards, bringt regelmäßig mit neuen Updates auch Änderungen im System mit ein. Viele Spieler haben mittlerweile das Gefühl, das sie nur mit Premiumaccount, Premiumpanzern und Premiummunition voran kommen, das die osteuropäischen Spieler einen extra Bonus haben (wargaming ist ja russischer Publisher), und das die nicht-premium Spieler generft (also benachteiligt) werden, indem Wargaming verschiedene Daten und Vorgaben wie Panzerung Sichtweite Genauigkeit der Kanone usw. für alle Premiumkontolosen Spieler nach unten schraubt.
Sinn des Ganzen ist es, den Freizeitzocker dazu zu ZWINGEN, sich einen Premiumaccaount zuzulegen. 
Das die Entwickler eines Games auch ihre Kosten haben und sie diese irgendwie wieder reinholen wollen, ist mir bewußt und finde ich ja auch voll in Ordnung.
Was mich stört ist, wie offensichtlich und dreist Wargaming den Spieler ZWINGT, ihre Brieftasche zu füllen, indem sie auf Systemebene, Qellcodes und ähnliches Dateien und Werte verändern und dem nicht-Premium Spieler damit jeglichen Spielspaß nehmen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Januar 2013)

Sascha37 schrieb:


> [...]*haben* mittlerweile *das Gefühl*[...] oder [...] den Spieler* ZWINGT* [...]


 Was denn nun? Woher kommen die Denkansätze? Einfach weil's nicht mehr schnell vorwärts geht? So sieht's bei Free-to-play nunmal aus...


----------



## Sascha37 (18. Januar 2013)

Es geht nicht ums schneller vorankommen....wenn man ohne premium dauernd verliert und mit premium sehr oft gewinnt dann ist an der Sache etwas faul.
zumal es hier um den spielspaß geht der in diesem spiel ohne premium schnell vergeht bzw. erst gar nicht aufkommt....IM GEGENSATZ ZU ANDEREN ONLINEGAMES.


----------



## Hausratte (18. Januar 2013)

Sascha37 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums schneller vorankommen....*wenn man ohne premium dauernd verliert und mit premium sehr oft gewinnt dann ist an der Sache etwas faul.*
> zumal es hier um den spielspaß geht der in diesem spiel ohne premium schnell vergeht bzw. erst gar nicht aufkommt....IM GEGENSATZ ZU ANDEREN ONLINEGAMES.



Glaubst du allen Ernstes, dass bei 15 Spielern (wo jeder seinen individuellen Mist baut) pro Seite in einem WoT-Match sowas einen Einfluss haben könnte?


----------



## yelele (2. Februar 2013)

Es hat ganz offensichtlich einen einfluss wie in allen anderen Teamspielen auch, denn wenn du ein starkes Mitglied in deinem Team hast und das gegnerische Team keins hat dann habt ihr ein vorteil im spiel.


----------



## shippy74 (2. Februar 2013)

Tja da gibts nur eins wenn man nicht zufrieden ist: Deinstallieren ,in nächste Geschäft rennen oder Online ein Vollpreis Spiel kaufen, kostet dann zwar einmal 50 bis 60€ aber man hat ruhe.
Ich halte von diesem Free2Play auch nichts,würde es auch nicht spielen und wenn es dir keinen Spaß macht oder du das Gefühl hast das du Abgezockt wirst dann hör auf damit. Jammern und dann kaufen , oder nicht kaufen udn nur verlieren macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Hawkins (2. Februar 2013)

Du meinst also allen Ernstes das die Panzer der Spieler stärker werden bzw andere Werte bekommen wenn man Premium kauft? Dazu hätte ich gerne mal ein paar genaue Daten...

Premium/Gold Ammo bringt einen klaren Vorteil, da stimme ich zu und da ist das Game auch "Pay to Win" aber bei den anderen Punkten kann ich nicht zustimmen. Die Premium Tanks sind nicht stärker, ja sie werfen mehr Geld ab und sind günstiger zu reparieren, aber sie sind den anderen Tanks im selben Tier nicht überlegen.

Natürlich wollen die Entwickler mit dem Game und Premium Accounts Kohle machen(wie jede andere Firma auch) aber solche grundlosen Behauptungen aufzustellen ist etwas übertrieben.

WoT ist sicher kein perfekt ausbalanciertes Game aber das F2P Modell ist recht Fair. Auch als F2P Spieler kann man durchaus gut mithalten, in den oberen Tiers wird es ohne Premium eng wegen der Reparaturkosten, da muss man schon richtig gut sein um nen Tier 9/10 Tank zu finanzieren, aber man muss ja auch nicht gleich nen Hightier Tank fahren. In den unteren Klassen kann man auch viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Hasamoto (3. Februar 2013)

Nun ich spiele es schon seit der Beta und du hast recht was diesen Premium Zwang angeht
Damals als ich angefangen habe war es noch nicht so und man konnte auch ohne Premium seine Panzer Finanzieren
Heute kann man nichtmal Bis Tier 9 ohne Premium oder Premium Panzer kommen, geschweige denn denn Finanzieren.
Ergo wer Clan Wars bei WOT spielen will MUSS ein Premium Account haben weil er sonnst nicht an die Panzer kommt.


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin immer mal wieder am Überlegen, ob ich mir WoT mal ansehen soll. Abgehalten hat mich davon bisher zum einen, dass es ein MMO ist.  Ich habe jahrelang WoW, WhO, AoC und GW gespielt - mit Aion und Tera war dann das Ende der persönlichen Fahnenstange erreicht. Ich hatte schlicht keinen Spass mehr an dieser Art von Spielen.

Nun ist aber World of Tanks wohl doch ein wenig anders, allein schon aufgrund der Thematik.
Ist es im Kern aber dann genauso wie die oben genannten Spiele, die mir zum Hals raushängen oder doch nicht wirklich mit diesen zu vergleichen (weil?).

Mir ist, um diesen Thread hier nicht zweckzuentfremden, bewußt, dass es hier um ein F2P-Spiel geht, in dem der Entwickler auf Einnahmen durch In-Game-Shops angewiesen ist. 
Ich gehe daher von Haus aus davon aus, dass ich ohne jegliche Investition deutlich länger zum Leveln brauche und irgendwo an einem bestimmten Punkt einfach "Schluss" ist. Sollte mir diese reine F2P-Erfahrung dann Spass machen, wäre ich auch bereit (je nach Spass) Geld zu investieren (max. den Betrag für ein Vollpreisspiel = 60€).

Ist mir, unter den genannten Vorraussetzungen, World of Tanks dann zu empfehlen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Vordack (11. Februar 2013)

Sascha37 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gamergemeinde.
> Der Sinn von Free to Play sollte doch sein, das man auch ohne teure Premium Accounts Spielspaß und ein gutes und schnelles Vorankommen, Aufsteigen etc. möglich sein sollte.



Das ist wunschdenken. Der Sinn vonm F2PGames ist es Leute mit einem kostelosen Angebot zu locken und das Ganze mit einem Itemshiop zu finanzieren.

Das Spielprinzip ist so aufgebaut daß das vorankommen OHNE Itemshop deutlich schwerer ist als mit. 

Für Dich wäre wohl das beste ein Vollpreisspiel ohne mtl Abogebühren. Da kommen mit spontan nur Diablo 3 und Torchlight 2 in den sinn, ist abe rein anderes Genre.


----------



## shippy74 (11. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das Spielprinzip ist so aufgebaut daß das vorankommen OHNE Itemshop deutlich schwerer ist als mit.



Dagegen wäre auch nichts einzuwenden,wenn man auch die Möglichkeit hätte einmal das gleiche Spiel als Vollpreis Titel zu bekommen, keine Ahnung sagen wir 60 Euro und ich hab alles aus dem Shop für immer. So sieht das alles immer nach Abzocke aus, wobei ich der Meinung bin das dieser Miese Ruf zurecht zustande kommt.
Alle Free2Play Titel die ich bisher getestet hab waren so ausgelegt das man so lange zahlen muss wie man Spielt. Jeder Mist hatte da ne Zeitliche Begrenzung. Dann lieber einmal ein Vollpreisspiel,dann hat man wenigstens alles und das dauerhaft.


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Dagegen wäre auch nichts einzuwenden,wenn man auch die Möglichkeit hätte einmal das gleiche Spiel als Vollpreis Titel zu bekommen, keine Ahnung sagen wir 60 Euro und ich hab alles aus dem Shop für immer. So sieht das alles immer nach Abzocke aus, wobei ich der Meinung bin das dieser Miese Ruf zurecht zustande kommt.
> Alle Free2Play Titel die ich bisher getestet hab waren so ausgelegt das man so lange zahlen muss wie man Spielt. Jeder Mist hatte da ne Zeitliche Begrenzung. Dann lieber einmal ein Vollpreisspiel,dann hat man wenigstens alles und das dauerhaft.


 
Och, wenn du wirklich mal eine andere Art MMORPG sehen willst wo es wirklich so ist, kannst ja mal Star Trek Online antesten (oder dich einfach mal auf meine Aussage verlassen) denn da bekommt man wirklich alles ohne einen Cent zu investieren zu sehen und wenn man doch was zahlt, dann als kauf und nicht als Miete


----------



## shippy74 (11. Februar 2013)

@Ensira ich kenne Star Trek Online nicht, das ist dann aber die Ausnahme unter den Free2Play spielen oder hat sich da was geändert und ich hab es nicht mitbekommen..


----------



## Kaiser2110 (19. Februar 2013)

Ob das alles Abzocke ist ?
Bei WoW bezahlt man pro Monat auch 13 €, bei EVE online auch 13 €, es gibt andere Online Spiele wo man dann auch 10 € oder auch mehr bezahlt.Wenn ich bei WoT 20 € für 5500 Gold Investiere bekomme ich gute 4 Monate für einen Premiumaccound.
Also als Abzocke seh ich das noch nicht, wenn ich es so Interpretiere.
Was aber wirklich merkwürdig ist das Deutsche Panzer das aller letzte sind, in dem Game.
Und den Fehler den ich gemacht habe, das ich in der Registrierung meine E-Mailadresse angegeben habe von meinen Provider leider.
Also immer schön eine E-Mailadresse angeben von gmx.de oder web.de


----------



## NinjaKid (1. Mai 2013)

Hello,

also ich zocke WoT jetzt schon seit etwas über 1 1/2 Jahre und muss sagen, dass es immer mehr zur "Abzocke" wird.

@Kaiser2110: ich weiß ned ob du wirklich WoT spielst, aber für 20Euro (=5500 Gold) bekommst KEINE 4 Monate Premium-Account.

Ja leider kommt man ab Tier8 ohne Premium-Munition nicht mehr durch - kostet dann im Durchschnitt um die 10 Gold JE Schuss. Wenn man täglich 1-2 Stunden spielt, tja dann gehen im Monat gleich mal 100+ Euronen weg (200 Schuss pro Abend sind schnell verblasen = 2.000 Gold!!). Dafür aber hats dann auch höhere Penetration und damit mehr Damage und resultierend gleich mal etwas mehr Erfahrung und Kredits. ABER es wurden deshalb auch die Erfahrungspunkte reduziert. Hatte man voriges Jahr noch so 1.800 bis 2.400 Erfahrung (einfache Wertung) so erreicht man heute kaum noch die 1.200er Marke. JA hier ist man gezwungen doppelt so viele Spielpartien zu absolvieren und damit auch weit mehr Munition raus zu werfen.

Was mich aber krass stört ist, dass Premium-Panzer wie der T-59 einfach leistungstechnisch downgegradet wird - kaum noch ein Schuss (Standard-Munition) welcher Schaden anrichtet, ausgenommen Premium-Munition, Panzerung und Geschwindigkeit wurden (gefüüüühlt!) halbiert sowie die Brandwahrscheinlichkeit erhöht. Wäre das möglich, ich würde das Teil wieder zurück geben ... aber naja, Russen halt.

Also wenn ich meinen Audi in die Werkstätte bringe und die schrauben die Leistung des Motors herunter bzw. bauen die Sitze gegen schlechtere um ... na denen würde ich was erzählen.

Aber man braucht einen Premium-Panzer um überhaupt die notwendigen Kredits einfahren zu können. Ab Tier8 ists dann Schluss. Selbst mit Premium-Account hat man echt Mühe, nach Rep. und Munitionskauf, kreditsbezogen noch positiv Auszusteigen. Bei verlorener Schlacht braucht man gar nicht erst nachsehen.

Ne - leider hat offensichtlich WarGaming nicht genug Einnahmen, sodass zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen wird. Ständig neue Panzer welche aber kaum noch dem Balancing-Test unterworfen werden - was zum Ergäbnis führt, dass der >Matchmaker< "fatal" daneben greift (zur Zeit das Allerletzte). Heute waren es knapp 30 Runden, 24 davon habe ich verloren .... tjo, meine Resume für heute ... ich werfe kein Geld mehr in "mobile Pixel" wenn der Spielspaß zusehends den Bach runter läuft.

Neue Karten? Denkste ... wohl zu aufwendig zu entwerfen.
Realismus? Absolut keinen ... da wird man am Turm getroffen und die Ketten gehen kaputt? Treffer am Heck, na da kann schon mal die Kanone zerstört werden. ??? @Wargaming: bitte ned nur die Kröten zählen, da hats gravierends an der Spielmechanik und zeigt Handlungsbedarf an!

Zum Spiel selbst: Schade eigentlich weil "ja" das Game hat schon Potential, aber so offensichtlich die Spieler abzocken bzw. vera....en - nööööö find ich nicht in Ordnung!

(Werde mir wieder paar Kauftitel aneignen und meine Lehre daraus ziehen)


----------



## Kaiser2110 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo NinjaKid,
in einigen Sachen muss ich dir ja Recht geben, vor allem mit meine Rechnung für den Premium Account.
Aber warum muss man ab Tier acht, mit Goldmunition rum ballern?
Hab auch mal ab Tier5 gedacht, mit Goldmunition richte ich mehr schaden an, ist aber in dem Spiel auch nur wenn man richtig trifft.(Hab auch mit Goldmunition schon mal 5 Abpraller hintereinander gehabt.)
Und Goldmunition hab ich nur für den Notfall dabei in geringen Mengen.
Außer dem war der T-59 medium Panzer, der aller erster Versuch, um den China Struktur Baum aufzubauen.
Das mit dem Realismus muss ich dir allerdings 100% recht geben.
z.B.: Bin mal mit meinen Königstiger Gassi gegangen und bin auf einen is3 gestoßen, die ersten drei Granaten haben ja auch den runter geholt auf 11%. Aber die nächsten drei Granaten waren alles nur Abpraller und das kann ja irgendwie nicht sein.
Und ich könnte hier noch einiges mehr darüber erzählen.


Mfg


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2013)

Einfach solche Spiele nicht zocken. Ich hab bisher noch kein Free-2-Play Zeug gespielt und vermisse gar nichts. Es gibt doch mehr als genug "richtige Kaufspiele".


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2013)

Sascha37 schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Free to Play sollte doch sein, das man auch ohne teure Premium Accounts Spielspaß und ein gutes und schnelles Vorankommen, Aufsteigen etc. möglich sein sollte.


Nein, der Sinn von F2P ist es, genug Spieler mit kostenlosen Inhalten zu ködern und diese dann über Microtransaktionen dazu zu bringen, doch für das Spiel zu zahlen.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, der Sinn von F2P ist es, genug Spieler mit kostenlosen Inhalten zu ködern und diese dann über Microtransaktionen dazu zu bringen, doch für das Spiel zu zahlen.



Ich möchte noch ergänzen: "...und deutlich mehr abzudrücken, als sie das vermutlich bei einem "normalen Spiel" tun würden.


----------



## Kaiser2110 (6. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, es ist doch eigentlich eine ganz einfache Sache, Angebot und Nachfrage so funktioniert freie Marktwirtschaft.
Und ob ich jetzt eine Vollversion von einem Spiel kaufe wo heute ca.55 €uro kostet und wo man nach 6 Stunden den Abspann sieht!(Ist das Abzocke?)
Oder Spiele wo jede Woche ein neuer DLC kommt?(Die meisten davon kosten auch Geld)
Und das Übelste ist heute das man Vollversionen kauft (ob sie dir gefallen oder nicht sie gehören nur Dir, wegen dieser ständige Internet Anbindung und Internet Registration) Nein man kann sie nicht weiter Verkaufen man sitzt auf den Spielen rum.
Außer dem zwingt keiner sich Gold oder sonst was zu kaufen.
Der Reiz diese F2P ist doch das man Leute kennen lernt, die das selbe Spiel spielen.
Bei Vollversionen lernt man nur die Doofe KI.


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2013)

Einer meiner besten Freunde spielt inzwischen über ein Jahr WoT im Schnitt pro Tag mind 1-2 Stunden, und er hat noch keinen einzigen Cent ausgegeben. Natürlich ärgert er sich, wenn dann Gegner ankommen mit "Monsterpanzern" und ihn mit nur einem Treffer wegpfeffern und er wiederum für seine Reparaturen der Panzer sich mühsam neues "Geld" erspielen muss - aber immer, wenn er mir davon erzählt und sich drüber aufregt, beendet er seine Kritik mit einem Satz wie "aber dafür isses umsonst" und grinst dabei.

Es ist also alles eine Frage der Sichtweise und vlt auch der Disziplin: mein Kumpel wird niemals echtes Geld in das Spiel investieren, dafür nimmt er in Kauf, dass er es insgesamt schwerer hat als Leute, die was zahlen. Wenn es wirklich so wäre, dass er GAR keine Chance mehr hat, würde er WoT nicht mehr spielen, das heißt ganz so krass ist es offenbar nicht, bzw zumindest noch nicht.

@Kaiser: fast jede Vollversion bietet auch Multiplayer. Da aber eine Vollversion halt Geld kostet, gibt es sicher mehr Free2PLay mit wirklich vielen Spielern als es Vollversionen mit vielen Spielern gibt - da liegt ein Vorteil für F2P. Wenn man eine Vollversion kauft, die sich nicht so dolle verkauft, findet man natürlich leider nicht so viele Mitspieler. Aber auch bei F2P gibt es massenhaft Games, die keine nennenswerten Spielerzahlen generieren. Wer wirklich Multiplayer spielen WILL, der informiert sich sowieso vorher, und dann wird es IMHO sicher keine große Rolle spielen, ob es nun F2P oder einmalig 30-50€ kostet, wenn man das Spiel dann auch wirklich oft spielen wird.


----------



## Kaiser2110 (6. Mai 2013)

Ach ja die Multiplayer, die sich entweder als Fan Projekt weiterentwickeln oder irgendwann verschwinden.
Bei WoT steckt halt eine Firma dahinter, die das Spiel ständig weiter entwickeln.
Ob einer für ein Spiel Geld ausgibt, F2P oder Vollversion muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Bei einen F2P hab ich aber den Vorteil das ich das Spiel ausgiebig Testen kann, ob ich was Bezahlen will oder nicht.
Und bei WoT stellt sich noch eine ganz andere Frage: 50 Millionen Accounts, aber wie viele spielen das?
Und Wie viele sind nur Test Accounts? 


Mfg


----------



## Lunica (31. Mai 2013)

> Alle Free2Play Titel die ich bisher getestet hab waren so ausgelegt das man so lange zahlen muss wie man Spielt.



Also in Dragon Nest zählen die Rüstungsstats im PVP nicht. Da zählt nur die Klasse und der Skill.
In Planetside 2 brauchst du nur 1000 Certs erspielen und kaufst dir eine bessere Wumme. Mehr braucht man auch da nicht.
In Planetside 2 muss man erst Geld investieren wenn man mehrere Klassen spielen will und auch öfter auf Panzer/Flieger zurückgreift.

Es gibt durchaus F2P Spiele ohne Pay 2 Win.


----------



## Topbanana (5. Juni 2013)

ich finde es etwas schade, dass auch spieler mit einem Premium acc, dennoch bis ins unermäßliche in die tasche greifen können. Finde das bei swtor doch ganz gut gelöst, leute die spass am spiel habe gönnen sich ein abbo, brauchen sich dann aber keine gedanken mehr machen in irgendeiner weise benachteiligt zu werden.


----------



## Snowborn (6. Juni 2013)

Wir haben auch auf Facebook eine Diskussions-Runde zum Thema Pay2Win in World of Tanks eröffnet! Schaut rein!

---> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100357830137.88215.47051810137&type=1&theater


----------



## rockhount82 (6. Juni 2013)

Sascha37 schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Free to Play sollte doch sein, das man auch ohne teure Premium Accounts Spielspaß und ein gutes und schnelles Vorankommen, Aufsteigen etc. möglich sein sollte.


 
Dann hast Du den Sinn und die Absicht von F2P einfach nicht verstanden.

F2P soll es primär ermöglichen, alle Inhalte des Spiels auch ohne Zahlung zu erreichen.
Das gilt imo bei 90+% der F2P Games. Es heisst dabei nicht, dass man den gleichen Spielspass bzw. den gleichen Progress im Spiel erreicht, wie ein Paying Player. Im Gegenteil ist dies genau der Anreiz, Zahlungen zu leisten. Mit Zahlung hast Du es i.d.R. leichter und kommst schneller voran (hier seien mal klassisch die EP/Gold Booster genannt).


----------



## homerino (6. Juni 2013)

hihi
also wot würde ich nicht als abzocke bezeichnen. klar man hat es deutlich schwerer ohne premium aber man kann eigendlich das gesamte spiel ohne geld nutzen. Premium ist nicht verpflichtend um t10 spielen zu könne und zudem hat man durch langsameres vorannkommen und mehr spiele einen erfahrungsvorteil. was das p2w angeht bin ich auch nicht ganz sicher. gold ammo ist nicht immer p2w aber auf jeden fall ein deutlicher vorteil. ein extrembeispiel, der hetzter der alles auf dem selben tier mit einem schuss weghaut. das sind zugegeben wirklich momente bei denen man die maus an die wand werfen möchte. zum thema p2w stellt sich bei mir die frage ob man bessere mitspieler bekommt wenn man premium kauft? denn in den letzten tagen komm ich kaum über ein win chance von 30% (wird durch einen mod angezeigt). wenn dem so ist ist das ein ganz klares ja zu p2w, doch das werden wir wohl nie erfahren. ach und zu dem finanzierungsproblem: im kommenden patch bekommt man mehr credits pro spiel, wird sich zeigen was das für auswirkungen hat. der wirkliche kritikpunkt an wot ist das balace die russischen panzer speziell t5 und t6 sind einfach op da gib es nix zu sagen und die he ammo im allegmeinen. es kann einfach nicht sein das man 600 schaden macht ohne durch die panzerung zu kommen. man könnte sagen das man selbst he spielen soll tja falsch gedacht deutsche panzer, die im allegmeinen nicht wirklich gut sind, haben keine he.mir dem deutschen techtree hab ich mich wohl echt für den schwächsten entscheiden. doch der patch kommt ja bei dem es jetzt eine höhere chance auf abpraller an abgewinkelten kanten gibt. oh wait deutsche panzer haben das ja fast gar nicht.


----------



## UltimateManiac (6. Juni 2013)

was regt ihr euch eigentlich alle so auf wegen Gold-Ammo? Gold-Ammo kann man auch für normales "Silber" kaufen, is zwar teuer - geht aber...fällt das Argument schon mal weg.

Ja man kann Panzer kaufen - Vorteile haben diese aber in meinen Augen kaum. Ich find die Gold-Panzer ausgeglichen, zudem kann man nr bis Tier8 Panzer kaufen, Tier9/10 sind nur erspielbar - und dabei kannst du nichtmal deinen Gold-Panzer nehmen weil der Tech-Baum keine Möglichkeit gibt einen Gold-Panzer weiterzuentwickeln - darfst also wieder bei Tier1 anfangen und leveln.

Generell find ich eigentlich kaum das WoT sehr vom pay2win profitiert, wie gesagt alle Vorteile kriegt man auch für die Ingame-Währung. Gold ist nur für die interessant die ein wenig schneller Vorankommen wollen (50% mehr exp und credits) oder die Leute die im oberen Drittel mitspielen wollen (BSP Gold-Panzer Löwe ~80€ ?).


----------



## imperialo (20. Juli 2013)

Sascha37 schrieb:


> ....wenn man ohne premium dauernd verliert....



Ich verliere auch mit Premium andauernd^^ das hat damit wirklich nix zu tun 

Grüße Euer (g)impi


----------



## Peo01 (25. Juli 2013)

Einige müssten sich noch einmal darüber informieren was pay 2 win überhaubt bedeutet.

Ich spiele jetzt WoT seit der Beta und kann von P2W nichts erkennen.
Zu der Zeit als Premium Munition noch Gold kostete habe ich für einen Monat mal anstatt nur in Clan Wars auch in normalen
Gefechten Premium Munition verwendet.

Das Resultat war ziemlich eindeutig:
Meine Statistiken (Schaden, Siege, etc) blieben beinahe gleich, und im Spiel selbst stellte ich nur einen einzigen Unterschied
fest, nämlich das ungezielte Risikoschüsse etwas häufiger die Panzerung durchschlugen.

Solche Risikoschüsse mache ich allerdings im Zweifelsfall einmal, vielleicht zweimal am Tag, da es sich meist um Situationen
ähnlich dieser handelt:
Mit voller Fahrt mit dem mittleren Panzer um eine Ecke gefahren, plötzliche Feindaufklärung, Panzer Halt, Feuern, Ausweichen.

Da man mittlerweile Premium Munition für die normale Ingame Währung (Kredits) kaufen kann ist das allerdings auch kein P2W Argument mehr.
Und das Argument das jeder langzeitige WoT Spieler schon tausend mal gehört hat das es sich für nicht Premium Benutzer nicht rentiert
nur Premium Munition zu verschiessen ist lächerlich.

Lächerlich alleine schon weil wie oben beschrieben der Nutzen der Premium Munition minimal ist, es sei denn der Spieler kennt sich
überhaupt nicht mit Schwachpunkten der Panzerungen aus, und feuer mit der automatischen Zielvorrichtung.
Dann wird allerdings auch die Premium Munition nicht weiterhelfen.

Zu dem Thema "Ohne Premium verliert man öfters" kann ich nur den Kopfschütteln und hoffen das du, Sascha, eines Tages den Aluminium Hut abnimmst und herausfindest das sich nicht jeder gegen dich verschwört.

Um das Ganze mit Fakten zu untermauern:
Ich habe in der Beta ohne Premium gespielt (Es gab jeden Tag 250 Gold und die hab ich damals lieber gespart für nützlichere Dinge).
Nach der Beta habe ich begeistert statt alle paar Monate neue Vollpreisspiele zu kaufen Geld für den Premium Account ausgegeben.
Und letztes Jahr im August habe ich einen neuen Account auf dem Asia server angefangen, da ich dort Freunde habe, und ohne Premium gespielt.
Vor kurzem habe ich meinen EU Account auf den Asia server übertragen lassen, und spiele diesen wiederrum mit Premium.

Zu den Statistiken:
Beta 52% Siege
EU Server 54% Siege
Asia 65% Siege
Asia2 58% Siege

Wie war das noch gleich von wegen "Mit Premium gewinnt man mehr"?

@Leute die sich für WoT interessieren:
Klare Empfehlung, Premium content bringt nur eines, und zwar schnelleres Vorrankommen, so wie es sein soll.
Obwohl WoT sehr viel einfacher und Arcade-lastiger ist als z.B. Panzer Elite kommt gerade durch die einfache Handhabung
viel Spielspaß auf, Ich empfehle allerdings Gnomefather's Gun Sound Mod, welcher die Sounds anderer Spiele benutzt
um den Geschützen im Spiel einen besseren Klang zu geben.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Video von mir:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyWToUj3toc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Horrido Joho
Peo


----------



## Segurio (4. August 2013)

Hiho
Tja Free2 Play >>Mann kann es spielen aber ohne RL-Kohle zu investieren ist es schwerer.
Schliesslich sind die Spielebertreiber nicht bei der Caritas und wollen auch Geld verdienen.
Also solche Kiddyargumente wie>>"Boahh wenn man Geld bezahlt ist man besser drann"<<
Kann man sich schenken. Im normalen Leben siehts auch nicht anders aus hehe.
Ich spiel auch unter anderem WOT. Habe dort auch Premium-Panzer (T34 und Panther).
Auch mal 100 Euronen investiert >>Und trotzdem verlier ich immer wieder mal.
Das legt aber nicht am Panzer,obwohl das Balancing nicht toll ist.
Meisst liegts an der Fehlenden Zusammenarbeit im Team.
Ich spiel z.B. EvE Online..Wenn Du dort mit ner zusammengewürfelten Truppe ohne TS!
unterwegs bist brauchst Dich gar nicht mit den meisten Gangs anlegen.
So ist es bei allen PvP-Games es kommt eben nicht nur auf Ausrüstung ect an.
Wenn Du in WOT mit ner Randrom-Truppe auf ne Gang mit TS triffst ist meisst schnell Ende.
Die sprechen sich ab,gehen gemeinsam vor und der beste panzer kackt ab wenn er vorne beschäftigt
wird und hinten sich einer ranschleicht, Dann kriegt er von 2 Seiten Damage und es ist aus..
Zusammenarbeit und TS ist der Schlüssel zum Sieg in fast allen PvP-Games..
Ein einsamer Wolf in seinem Über-Panzer taugt höchstens als lohnende Zielscheibe.
Vielleicht ist es nicht ganz so krass aber im Grossen und Ganzen dürfte es stimmen.


----------



## Monalye (4. August 2013)

Ich hab heute im anderen Artikel zu WoT dazu Stellung genommen und kopier das von dort hier rein: 
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...nks-entwickler-erwerben-zwei-neue-marken.html

Zitat Zitat von Schlechtmacher

Oh nein! Kein Pay-to-Win Master of Orion, bitte!

wie kommst du zu der Annahme? WoT ist auch kein P2W, aber ich glaub' das zu diskutieren wird immer endlos bleiben, das Thema bringt schon andere Forenseiten zum Platzen.
Das scheitert allein schon daran, was der Begriff P2W wirklich bedeutet, selbst darüber haben wir bzgl. WoT schon seitenlange Diskussionen geführt. Für mich heisst P2W, so wie der Name "PAY TO WIN", also zahlen um gewinnen zu können.

Ich lass mich jetzt mal zu ein paar Beispielen aus WoT hinreissen.

Die vieldiskutierte Goldmunition: Selbst nachdem WG die Goldammo auch für Credits angeboten hat, blieben Kritiker fix dabei, das Goldammo P2W ist.

Der Premiumaccount: Schon mal beobachtet, welche Vorteile einem dieser Account wirklich bringt? Einzig mehr Credits pro Spiel und mehr XP, ich glaub' es sind 50 % mehr. So, was soll da Pay to Win sein, wie stell ich es also an, das ich mit Premiumaccount eher gewinne als ohne? Das einzige was ich damit gewinnen kann ist Zeitersparnis, wenn jemand schnell einen T10 Panzer in der Garage haben will, erreicht er das sicher flotter, als ohne Premium....

Die Premiumpanzer: Wohl das schlechteste Argument für P2W, da sie immer etwas schlechter sind als erspielbare Panzer im Spiel. Man kann sich damit lediglich mehr Credits erfarmen, aber was hat das mit P2W zu tun?

Und so lässt sich das beliebig weiter führen, alles was im Spiel erreicht werden kann, ist ohne Geldeinsatz möglich, auch gerade das Gewinnen!
Sicherlich ist es schwieriger einen T10 Panzer zu unterhalten, wenn ich keinen Premiumaccount habe, P2W ist es deshalb aber noch lange nicht.

Und was WoT auch grade ausmacht, sind Spiele im Mittelbereich, man muss echt keinen T10 Panzer zu haben. Grad Spieler die schon von Beginn an dabei sind, spielen besonders gern und hauptsächlich mit ihren T4 - T8 Panzern.
Ich hab' WoT eineinhalb Jahre lang total ausgiebig gespielt, quasi nichts anderes als WoT, jeden Tag. Ich war dabei immer im offiziellen deutschen Kanal und hatte viele Kontakte zu Mitspielern, sehr viele sind darunter, die noch keinen einzigen Cent ins Game gesteckt haben und richtig, richtig gut spielen. Obwohl ich längst einen T9 Panzer in der Garage hatte (T30) hatte ich zb eine wochenlange Phase, in der ich am liebsten mit dem Leichttraktor gespielt habe (T1), das hat mir damals einfach am meisten Spaß gemacht. Und grad' da hab ich gesehen, worauf es wirklich ankommt, am allerwenigstens auf Geld.
Sicherlich sagen da wieder kritische Stimmen "Anfänger bashen ist nicht schwer", aber grad da wird deutlich, wie wichtig einzelne Spieler sein können, aber von P2W war da nicht im Entferntesten die Rede.

P2W bedeutet für mich zahlen um zu gewinnen... und das ist bei WoT absolut nicht nötig, da gibt es viel, viel schlimmere Beispiele für P2W, aber WoT gehört da nie und nimmer mit dazu. Man steht ja schliesslich auch mit 14 anderen Spielern am Schlachtfeld, stell dir vor, du bist der einzige, der echtes Geld reingesteckt hat, alle anderen sind Nichtzahler... die Freude bei denen müsste groß sein, "Das wird ein Sieg, denn wir haben einen der bezahlt"...absoluter Blödsinn.


----------



## Trucker777 (27. August 2013)

*WoT Mafia*

Stimme da völlig zu.

Also, ich spiele WoT jetzt ein knappes Jahr. Was dort an Beschiss betrieben wird dagegen sind unsere Politiker Engel.
Als normaler Premiumuser hat man zwar einige Vorteile, aber gegen die OST MAFIA keine Chance.
Vernünftige Argumente im Forum werden gleich gelöscht oder gar runtergemacht. Im Forum herscht solch eine Diktatur wie sonst kaum in einem vernünftig geführten Forum.
WoT ist es nicht abzusprechen das es ein tolles Game ist, aber die vielen Möglichkeiten dort gewisse Mods und Bots zu nutzen sind eine klare Ohrfeige für jeden Premiumnutzer. Das grenzt schon an BETRUG. 
Offiziell sind gewisse Mods / Bots verboten, werden aber dennoch genutzt....deswegen wollen die Herrschaften bei Spielen in denen es um etwas geht auch eine Gefechtsaufzeichnung haben(( kann mann einstellen)) . Beschwert man sich wird man entweder ausgelacht oder als schlechter Spieler bezeichnet. (( noch nett ausgedrückt))  Vielleicht sollte man hier mal anmerken das die meisten ohne Mod/Bot eh nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. (( Premium kann man kaufen,Hirn nicht ))

Ein kleines Beispiel :  Mein Sohn 13J. spielt mit einem Stufe 6 Panzer voll ausgerüstet, gegen einen Gegner mit einem Stufe 3 Panzer. Schießt sich bald 5 Minuten einen Wolf und der kleine hat nicht mal nen Kratzer.......der kleine schießt 1x und mein Sohn sein Panzer ist Asche. Ergebnis:  0:15 verloren......denke das sagt alles.

Des weiteren ist WoT auch nicht daran interessiert die Nutzung dieser MOGELHILFEN ganz abzuschalten oder / und ein Überwachungsprogram einzubauen was jegliche Manipulation sperrt.
Na ja....es würde wohl den Platz hier sprengen noch mehr preis zu geben......aber eine Sache noch........WoT`s Server sind so etwas von angreifbar, das man sich das kaum vorstellen kann. Man soll regelmäßig (( am besten 1, wöchentlich)) sein Passwort ändern....und eine Telefonnummer auch noch angeben um den Diebstahl von Accounts entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Joker88 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Spiele seid Jahren WoT,

ich kann nur sagen es stimmt man wird im Spielsystem automatisch herunter Gewirtschaftet.
Fakt ist der Panzer dürfte so gut wie garnicht zerstört werden da die reparaturen mit der verbrauchten Munition mehr kosten als wenn man einen Sieg einfährt.Heisst wenn man die Map gewinnt sind die kosten höher als die Instantsetzung aufmunitonierung des Panzers.Was sich bei Tier10 Panzer noch mehr bemerkbar macht.Man kann mit den meissten Panzer zwei maps spielen ohne mun zu kaufen,bringt aber einen nichts wenn man schäden am Panzer hat.

Um einen neuen Panzer zu kaufen oder ihn zu wechseln auf einen höheren Tier (Ich verkaufe immer den alten) muss man immer mehr cash haben.Da man aber kaum höher kommt weil mann oft entweder als luschen Panzer in einer Tier 9 oder 10er Gruppe spielt oder man die map nicht gewinnt ,kann ich zum Beispiel den neuen Panzer vergessen weil ich mun für die anderen brauch.

Aber Wunderbar geht es wenn man nur mit goldammo ballert,was umgerechnet in echtgeld sau teuer ist.Jeder normale Schuss müsste überlegt sein ob man ihn abfeuert,aber bringt einen nichts wenn sogar Goldammo abprallt und mein Panzer von einem Schuss zu Schrott geschossen wird.Tier 10 er haben so eine starke Feuerkraft das sogar Tier 8er in sekunden zerbersten vorallem von TDs.Wenn ich dann Definsive spiele gehts auch nur wenn man im Vorteil ist ansonsten jagen sie dich bis sie dich kriegen.

Ich habe eine IS8,IS4,ISU-152 mit einer BL10 Kanone die bringt mächtig Feuerkraft aber das Chassie können sogar MediumPanzer die schneller feuern Platt machen.Mit Ary gehts auch nicht denn fangen deine Leute an zu verlieren ist dein Panzer so gut wie Platt.Sogar wenn ich mal zwei Panzer im Nahkampf geschrottet habe.


In der Regel fährt man mehr Cash einmal ein und verliert wieder zwei maps.Ich habs sogar mit einem Premium Panzer versucht,wird sau knapp kann man sich kaum hohe Verluste leisten und müsste nur mit diesem Spielen.In der Gruppe fahren mit anderen,Tja die überleben es, mit nem luschenpanzer du nicht.Denn bei 700 Schaden bleibt da nicht mehr viel über wo andere Panzer sich nur kratzen.Abgesehen davon haben Tier 10 Panzer auch nichts zu lachen,denn in Wirklichkeit hängt es von der Taktik der Gruppe ab ob man mehr cash braucht und nicht vom Panzer.Da aber nicht alle Spieler in einem Teammode spielen hängt es vom schwächsten in der Gruppe ab ob mann verliert oder gewinnt.

Es ist eine Frechheit so ein Dingen zu drehen das man darauf angewiesen ist auf Dauer Goldammo zu kaufen um weiter zu kommen.Wer will schon über Jahre mit einem Tier1 Panzer rumfahren der in der Anschaffung nichts kostet.Sollte meine Kohle auf null sein werde ich nacheinander meine Panzer verkaufen  und dann sage ich tschüss WoT.


----------



## ErstmalEinBaum (10. November 2013)

Das System ist bei allen F2P Games identisch - pay to win.

Das Problem ist viel eher die Balance, damit Spieler bereit sind mehr und mehr Geld auszgeben, muss ein gravierender Vorteil gegenüber den Spielern vorliegen, die ohne Echtgeld spielen, sonst sinkt die Zahlungsbereitschaft.
Dieser darf dann allerdings nicht so gewaltig sein, dass Spieler ohne Geldeinsatz sofort aufhören weil sie keine Chance haben, denn wenn jeder sich einen Vorteil erkauft, hat man am Ende nichtmal einen Vorteil, das senkt dann die Zahlungsbereitschaft.

Bedeutet also, man brauch zwangsläufig ein paar "blöde" die keine Chance haben um die anderen bei Laune zu halten.
Dieses System erfreut sich nun seit über einem Jahrzehnt wachsender Beliebheit.
Und wie das Ganze läuft ist ja nun wirklich jedem bekannt, also entweder lässt man sich nicht für dumm verkaufen damit pay2win Spieler ihren Spaß haben (ohne F2P-Spieler verlieren auch diese ganz schnell den Spaß) oder man hört auf großes Drama darum zu machen.

Spielentwickler sind ja ganz sicher keine gemeinnützigen Einrichtungen, auch hinter F2P Spielen steckt eine klare Gewinnabsicht.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2013)

ErstmalEinBaum schrieb:


> Das System ist bei allen F2P Games identisch - pay to win.
> 
> Spielentwickler sind ja ganz sicher keine gemeinnützigen Einrichtungen, auch hinter F2P Spielen steckt eine klare Gewinnabsicht.


 
beim ersten Satz kann man eigentlich schon aufhören zu lesen, das zeugt schonmal das der jenige nie ein F2P Spiel gespielt hat wo die einzigen Items aus dem Store Klamotten/Farbe/Gimmiks sind (uhhh, ich bin unbesiegbar durch meine Violetteingefärbte Rüstung die sich nur durch das Violett meines gegenüber unterscheidet) und wenn einem dann doch noch der Letzte Satz auffällt:
*HALLO CAPTAIN OBVIUOS!*
Weil Normale Spiele auch nur aus Nächstenliebe geschaffen werden und nicht auch mit der Absicht Gewinn zu erwirtschaften


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2013)

ErstmalEinBaum schrieb:


> Das System ist bei allen F2P Games identisch - pay to win.


 Also nur um ein aktuelles F2P Spiel zu nennen, bei dem ich das absolut nicht so empfinde: Path Of Exile.


----------



## vollekanne1 (13. November 2013)

Ich hab schon einige F2P  Modelle angespielt.

World of Tanks (Blödpanzer) und fast alle F2P Game die komischerweise fast 1zu1 gleich aufgebaut sind machen mir keinen Fun... Wenn man etwas Google quält findet man auch einige Leute die dort recht schnell von einem Inkasso Unternehmen Gemahnt werden. Dort geht es echt nur drum Geld zu Verdienen! Alles geht in Richtung Zahl oder Vergiss dein Account...



Wie der letzte Beitrag es schon schreibt, ist Path of Exile eins der wenigen Free 2 Play Games auf dem Markt bei dem es absolut kein Pay 2 Win gibt! 
Das einzige, dass man für € kaufen kann, sind mehr Bank Slots und Gegenstände, die das aussehen und die Effekte der Items / Skills verändern!



Neverwinter ist auch sehr gut als Free 2 Play, Perfect World ist eigentlich dafür bekannt dass es viel Pay 2 Win gibt in ihren Games. Bei Neverwinter ist das aber nicht so, denke weil dort die D&D Jungs viel zu sagen haben.
Astral Diamanten die man im Spiel verdienen kann, die man auch bei Auktionen bekommt, kann man dort gegen ZEN  tauschen und sich dann wenn man möchte die Sachen aus dem Echtgeld Shop kaufen.
Es ist auch möglich die ZEN auf sein Perfect World Konto zu Transferieren und sie in einem anderen spiel zu benutzen das von Perfect World vertrieben wird.

Wenn man etwas Zeit reinsteckt sollte es möglich sein ZEN in Wert von 10€ in 1-3 tagen zu erspielen !


----------



## TAOSTER (18. April 2014)

*???*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ibr habt, die behauptung das man ab tier 8 nur mit premium weiter kommt is der größte schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe. Wenn man die Weakspots (schwachstellen) von panzer kennt, kommt man sogar mit nem 5 durch einen 9ner ohne premium, außerdem gibt es aufträge , wo man immer premium beckommt und panzer auch, ich heiße hier genau so wie in wot, sucht mein profil, ich habe 0€ ausgegeben ! 


P/s ich spiele schon laaaaangeed


MFG


----------



## NikStar98 (26. Juli 2014)

Hmmm... Kann es sein das dir das Spiel einfach keinen Spaß macht ? Mit motivation und Spiel spaß kommt auch ohne Premium Accounts und Gold sehr gut weiter.#

Mfg NikStar98


----------



## BiJay (26. Juli 2014)

Was es alles für lustige Threads gibt, die ich verpasst habe. Hier gibt es bei den Haaren herbeigezogene Theorien. Premium bekommt mehr Panzerung, Sichtweite und Genauigkeit? Lächerlich.  Zudem sind die Premium-Panzer generell schlechter als andere Panzer des gleichen Tiers. Wer glaubt, dass die besser wären, hat wirklich keine Ahnung vom Spiel. Ich spiel zwar schon seit einer Weile nicht mehr, aber hab zB mit dem Cruiser Mk. III bei über 800 Gefechte eine 66% Gewinnquote, ohne einen Cent ausgegeben zu haben. Premium ist nur wirklich von Nöten, wenn man auf Dauer die hohen Tiers spielen will. Dabei hat man in den mittleren und unteren Tiers eigentlich genau so viel Spaß. Das einzige P2W ist die Gold-Munition, die einem einen kleinen Vorteil geben kann, aber es kommt immer noch hauptsächlich auf den Skill des Spielers an. Wer solche absurden Theorien aufstellt, ist einfach mal schlecht in WoT.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2014)

World of Tanks ist nicht P2W.
Alle spielerischen "Vorteile" die man sich für Echtgeld bekommen kann gibt es auch für im Spiel erspielbare Credits und ehrlich gesagt kenne ich Niemanden der Verbrauchsgüter und Premium-Munition für Gold kauft. Gold wird von allen Spielern die das Spiel schon länger spielen für das umwandeln von Erfahrung oder für den Erwerb einer Premium-Mitgliedschaft genutzt. Großteils spielen aber alle meine Clanmates und auch ich ohne einen Premium-Account und wir stehen trotzdem erfolgreich auf der Weltkarte - die Nummer mit den unsichtbaren Vorteilen für zahlende Kunden ist ein Mythos.


----------



## betatier00 (29. Juli 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Was es alles für lustige Threads gibt, die ich verpasst habe. Hier gibt es bei den Haaren herbeigezogene Theorien. Premium bekommt mehr Panzerung, Sichtweite und Genauigkeit? Lächerlich.  Zudem sind die Premium-Panzer generell schlechter als andere Panzer des gleichen Tiers. Wer glaubt, dass die besser wären, hat wirklich keine Ahnung vom Spiel. Ich spiel zwar schon seit einer Weile nicht mehr, aber hab zB mit dem Cruiser Mk. III bei über 800 Gefechte eine 66% Gewinnquote, ohne einen Cent ausgegeben zu haben. Premium ist nur wirklich von Nöten, wenn man auf Dauer die hohen Tiers spielen will. Dabei hat man in den mittleren und unteren Tiers eigentlich genau so viel Spaß. Das einzige P2W ist die Gold-Munition, die einem einen kleinen Vorteil geben kann, aber es kommt immer noch hauptsächlich auf den Skill des Spielers an. Wer solche absurden Theorien aufstellt, ist einfach mal schlecht in WoT.



Ich gebe dir voll und ganz Recht. Ich habe mir zu meiner aktiven Zeit jeden Monat Premium für 10 Euro geholt. Das wars mir auch wert, jedes andere MMO verlangt A) mehr Geld pro Spielmonat und B) kann ohne Abo (Gametimecard etc.) nicht einmal ins Spielmenü !
Und selbst Goldmunition kann man mit Credits kaufen. Das war ein cleverer Schachzug von Wargaming. Wer da noch behauptet Wot sei P2W dem kann man nicht helfen. 
Die Premiumtanks (Löwe, IS6 usw.) machen auch nur eins, massig Credits verdienen. 
Und jetzt wo ich die Lust am Panzerspielen verloren habe freue ich mich das ich jederzeit, ohne Geld ausgeben zu müssen, immer mal ein zwei Runden spielen kann. Geniales Spiel + Preismodel


----------



## StahlWind (14. November 2014)

Wot ist Pay2Win ,zumindest in den Tiers ab 8 darunter sieht es anders aus ,aber es ist nicht nur Pay2Win ,denn das Spiel hat einen sehr aufwendigen manipulations Meschanismus ,denn selbst mit Premium werden zu gute Spieler ausgebremst ,und alle bewegen sich schön in einem gewissen Prozentbereich ,damit auch alle bleiben und möglicherweise zahlen .
Es werden seit Version 6.8 immer wieder änderungen vorgenommen die das verscheleiern sollen ,des weiteren werden die Maps für zu gute TD´s immer weiter eingeschränkt ,so das diese nicht mehr ,so wie zu Anfang mal über bis zu 800 Meter weit schießen können und auch trafen ,wer die Maps vom Anfang kennt ,weis was ich meine .
Immer mehr Hohlwege und mehl Felsen in den Schusswegen etc.
Im Forum von Wot wirst du mehr oder minder sfort auf Eis gelegt wenn man das Thema auf Spielmanipulation bringt und immer die gleichen Leute behaupten ,inclusive der Forums Sheriffs ,"das ist nicht Manipuliert" ,der letzte hat noch einen darufgesetzt mit "warum auch" ,sicher sind 100000 € im Monat die ich durch manipulatin mehr verdienen kann ,natürlich kein Grund sowas zu tun ...,was im Jahr 1,2 mio. sind 
_Und na klar_ ,*WOT ist eine Astreine Simulation* .
Auf das Report System in dem jeder ,jeden reporten kann ,ob Grundlos ,nur weil ihm meine Art zu spielen nicht passt oder nicht will ich garnicht erst eingehen .
Das mit dem Premium ist übrigens von mir und weiteren 90 Leuten getestet worden .Wobei zu beachten ist das es auch bei Premium unterschiede gibt ,z.b. wirst du bei Spielen mit gewonnenem Premium mehr credits bekommen aber nur minimal mehr Spiele gewinnen ,nochmal anders ist es bei den Bonus Codes z.b. aus der ComputerBild .
Anfangs konnte man das Spiel ohne Probleme spielen und traf auch da wo man hinzielte ,jetzt sieht man das es manipuliert ist schon daran ,das man oftmals trifft obwohl man garnicht hätte treffen können .
Wenn es nicht manipuliert wäre ,wäre es eine Simulation ,was es aber nicht ist ,womit sich letztendlich die Frage garnicht stellt ob hier abgezockt wird oder nicht ,sondern nur die Frage in welchem Umfang !
Wer es spielen möchte ,sollte es auf jeden Fall in einem Klan tun ,das erspart eine menge Frust ...

Gruß
MesaBoggie

# wer es spielt ,sollte sich nicht von anderen mit seinen Statistiken (Stats) aufziehen lassen ,denn dort werden Bananen mit Birnen verglichen ,so das es völliger Schwachsinn ist und zu jedem Einzelnen keine Prognose zulässt ,auch nicht allein die Winrate da man letzlich nur zu 3,33 % am Spiel beteiligt ist und ein Spiel werder allein verliert noch gewinnt.
Wer ein richtig gutes Spiel zum ballern sucht ,sollte EVE-Online testen ,ist zwar pay to play ,aber für 15 € im Monat eröffnet sich euch eine Spielewelt ungeahnten ausmaßes ,mit super Support ,versprochen (bitte auch in ´ner  Corp (Clan) spielen , da es allein kaum zu erspielen ist ,ich finde nun nach mehr als 6 Jahren immer noch neues ...


----------



## -t-o-m-m-y- (14. Dezember 2014)

*Super Beitrag *@*StahlWind* ich kann deinen Eindruck zu WOT nur bestätigen.

bei *Kritik *verstehen die *WarGame*rs dieser Welt alledings *keinen Spass*, "mach schön das Mohrhuhn" und oder bezahle dann bist du WOT's Liebling, zumindest für eine Weile. Hier ein Beispiel für eine interessante Auffälligkeit. Ich kenne niemanden der direkt nach dem Neukauf eines Prempanzers das erste Zugallsgefecht verloren hat. Aus diesem und anderen Gründen kann nur jeden _warnen_ für _WOT_ _Geld_ zu _bezahlen_. Geht in ein schönes Restaurant etwas essen. Und ihr tut euch etwas gutes und die Kohle bleibt zum größten Teil im Lande. Ich hatte es heute mit konstruktiver Kritik im WOT eigenen Forum versucht und die Mitspieler zum Nachdenken ermutigt, mit dem Ergebnis ein Mitspieler hat nachgedacht der Rest hat mit negativen Votings dafür gesorgt das der vollständige Gesprächsfaden aus dem Netz genommen wurde. Irgendwie verständlich wenn man schon einige hundert Euro oder mehr in einen Account investiert hat und plötzlich feststellt ... aber lassen wir das. In meinen Augen ist *WOT* extrem dicht am *Betrug*. Allerdings wollen das einige der Mitspieler dass nicht war haben. Ohne noch noch weitere Theorien zu verbreiten. Ist es nicht auffällig seit einiger Zeit sind/waren mal wieder ältere Werbespots im Fernsehen zu sehen. Aus meiner Sicht ein Zeichen bei WOT Geldmangel herscht. Neue Spots zu produzieren ist wohl zu teuer. Ich glaube allerdings die "alten" Spieler zu verärgern macht die Sache nicht besser.

Einig Worte zum Grund dieses Beitrages, es sind nette Leute im Clan und wir hatten viele coole Zufallsgefechte die viel Spass bereiteten, eine dufte Truppe eben, seit einigen Monaten nur noch frust, danke WOT!

Gruss -t-o-m-m-y-  

PS: schade um das investierte Echtgeld, es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis sich dieses Geschäftsmodell von selbst erledigt.

hier noch mein letzter Beitrag dannach wurde der Gesprächsfaden durch WOT vom Netz genommen


> Liebe Freunde des fairen Spieles,
> 
> immer wieder diese Statistik Statistik … werd müde davon, habt ihr noch immer nicht gemerkt wie begrenzt euer Einfluss darauf ist?
> 
> ...


----------



## StahlWind (17. Dezember 2014)

-t-o-m-m-y- schrieb:


> *Super Beitrag *@*StahlWind* ich kann deinen Eindruck zu WOT nur bestätigen.
> 
> bei *Kritik *verstehen die *WarGame*rs dieser Welt alledings *keinen Spass*, "mach schön das Mohrhuhn" und oder bezahle dann bist du WOT's Liebling, zumindest für eine Weile. Hier ein Beispiel für eine interessante Auffälligkeit. Ich kenne niemanden der direkt nach dem Neukauf eines Prempanzers das erste Zugallsgefecht verloren hat. Aus diesem und anderen Gründen kann nur jeden _warnen_ für _WOT_ _Geld_ zu _bezahlen_. Geht in ein schönes Restaurant etwas essen. Und ihr tut euch etwas gutes und die Kohle bleibt zum größten Teil im Lande. Ich hatte es heute mit konstruktiver Kritik im WOT eigenen Forum versucht und die Mitspieler zum Nachdenken ermutigt, mit dem Ergebnis ein Mitspieler hat nachgedacht der Rest hat mit negativen Votings dafür gesorgt das der vollständige Gesprächsfaden aus dem Netz genommen wurde. Irgendwie verständlich wenn man schon einige hundert Euro oder mehr in einen Account investiert hat und plötzlich feststellt ... aber lassen wir das. In meinen Augen ist *WOT* extrem dicht am *Betrug*. Allerdings wollen das einige der Mitspieler dass nicht war haben. Ohne noch noch weitere Theorien zu verbreiten. Ist es nicht auffällig seit einiger Zeit sind/waren mal wieder ältere Werbespots im Fernsehen zu sehen. Aus meiner Sicht ein Zeichen bei WOT Geldmangel herscht. Neue Spots zu produzieren ist wohl zu teuer. Ich glaube allerdings die "alten" Spieler zu verärgern macht die Sache nicht besser.
> 
> ...







Ich kann es zwar nicht beweisen ,aber ich bin mir sicher das die "Gegner-Antworten" im WOT Forum ,sogar zum Teil Gekauft sind ,da egal wer da etwas gegen Wot sagt , die gleichen 
Antworten ,von den immer gleichen Leuten bekommt .

Ich Spiele nur noch pay to play  ( z.Zt. Eve-Online ) ,kein Stress oder Frust ,ausser duch eigene Dummheit  ,Fairer und schneller Support und algemein entspannte Leute ...

Frohe Weihnachten allen ...


----------



## Gohstrider2017 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich bin  der selben  Meinung  das Wargaming  nur am ab zocken ist ich bin ein normaler Spieler  aber langsam nervt das spiel ich spiele es zwar gerne  aber bald keine  lust mehr da  auch in denn nierigen stufen  so gut  wie keine  Change  weil nur noch mit Gold Munition geballert wirt ich nenne das Farmen mehr auch nicht  das  nicht so  gute  Spieler einfach nur futter sind um die so genante  wn8 hoch zu  Puschen .  Und jetzt haben die noch eine Lücke gefunden  wo die ab zocken  können  die Tarn Faben können  zum teil nur mit Gold Taler bezahlt werden  Sauerei . 2. Ich möchte keinen  zu  nahe Treten  aber die WOT   Schön reden sind meist welchen  die Anfänger oder  Nicht so guten  Spieler  zum Farmen  nutzen  oder mit Gold Ballern da sie genug Credit gfarmt haben und die in der einegenzug dann als Bot zu bezeichnen  weil sie in der wn8 nicht zu gut da stellen weil da noch geschaut wirt ist mir in letzter zeit oft auf  gefallen  wirt am Anfang des Battel schon geschrieben das du ein Bot bist deine wn8 ist Shit. §. Und die so gewissen  genanten Youtuber namen nene ich hier nicht das sind für mich  sind das bzahlte Player ich habe von denen noch nichts Negatives gehört über Wargaming  wenn mann sich die Videos anschaut  auf deren Profiel  171000. Gold ?? 5000  Gold Kostet  51€  müsten Laut meiner Rechung über 10000 € Sein  nur eine Schätzung  . Für  mich  sind das Bezahlte Spieler nur eine  Behaubtung von mir ob das wirklich so ist kann ich nich sagen  aber komisch ist das  schon bei 171000 Gold


----------



## StahlWind (15. Oktober 2018)

Wargaming.net verwendet in seinen Programmen genau das Schema, was sich EA sogar patentieren lassen wollte!
Ein Bericht von CHIP.de: „EA dreht am Rad“
Auch in vielen anderen „Spielen“ gerade  was Free to Play ist, wird das  gleiche getan, um Spieler dazu zu bewegen ihr Geld zu investieren.
Für mich sind das keine Spiele mehr, sondern Abzocker Programme, der dumme ist obendrein noch der, der zahlt, denn sein Können kann er auch dann nicht unter Beweis stellen, da er die Nichtzahler zum Fraß vorgeworfen bekommt!
Für mich, ist Free to Play gestorben.
Spiel ist für mich im olympischen Gedanken, Wettkampf, aber den gibt es in solchen  „Spielen“ nicht.
Mein Wargaming Account, ist gelöscht, nach gut 8 Jahren…


----------



## Dreckserpel (13. Oktober 2019)

Hallo !
Ich kann Dir in allen Punkten zustimmen, es geht NUR noch ums Geldverdienen. 
Ich bin WOT-Spieler der ersten Stunde, habe schon die Beta gespielt. Seitdem ist viel passiert, Visuell ist das Spiel viel besser geworden, tolle Panzer, tolles Map-Design, und inhaltlich ist auch viel passiert.
Was aber gar nicht geht, ist, wie man als langjähriger Kunde behandelt wird.Das ehemals kostenlose Spiel ist nun extrem auf Gewinnmaximierung ausgerichtet. Sicherlich müssen Programierer bezahlt werden, und ich bin gerne bereit, eine gewisse Summe in ein Spiel zu investieren was mir Freude bereitet, aber alles hat seine Grenzen. Ich habe bestimmt schon einen Vierstelligen Betrag investiert, und erwarte dafür eine gewisse Gegenleistung, die vom Publisher nicht, oder nicht mehr erfüllt wird.
Zunächst einmal der Update-Wahn, teilweise 1-2 mal die Woche, meistens läuft dann erst mal gar nix mehr, vor allem die meisten Mods.Ich nutze sie um das Spiel etwas komfortabler zu machen, nicht um zu schummeln. Was einem richtig den Spaß am Spiel verhagelt ist, das man zb. mit einem Tier 8 Panzer meistens in ein Tier 10 Gefecht kommt, womit man schon mal extrem benachteiligt ist. Zusätzlich hat man dann meistens noch ein Vollpfosten-Team, welches nach den ersten 5 min. weggeschossen ist, und man sich dann auf einmal bis zu 15 Gegnern stellen muß. Das kommt in letzter zeit sehr häufig vor. 
Jagdpanzer kann man nicht mehr sinnvoll einsetzen, da die besten Positionen in den Maps blockiert oder gestrichen wurden.
Was aus meiner Sicht auch gar nicht geht, ist die ständige Veränderung der Panzer, vor allem der gekauften Premium Panzer, speziell deren Abwertung ( Nerf ) , was allein rechtlich schon nicht in Ordnung ist. Wie würden die lieben Herren Russen es denn finden, wenn ihr geliebter 500 SL den wir Gamer finanziert haben, nach jeder Inspektion 10% weniger Leistung hätte ?
Krasse Beispiele: WT E100 & M41 Walker  Bulldog 
Hatte den M41 Walker  Bulldog schon eine ganze Weile, hab dann mal 3 Mon. nicht gespielt, um dann bei einem Spiel festzustellen, das ich anstelle eines 10ner Autoloaders nur noch ne Standart-Kanone hatte, der WT E 100 war gleich ganz weg, das ist schon fast kriminell.
Aber man kann ja nix machen, hat man den AGB`s zugestimmt, hat man sämtliche Rechte auf irgendwas verloren.
Hatte Damals nicht auf dem Schirm, das WOT von russischen Publishern entwickelt wurde, hätte es dann NIEMALS installiert.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Oktober 2019)

Das hat nichts mit russischen Publishern zu tun, die ermöglichen eher, dass es noch einigermaßen fair zu geht, weil die Gehälter dort nicht so hoch sind. 

Wir müssen mal realistisch bleiben, diese F2P Games werden von nicht mal 5 Prozent der Spieler finanziert und natürlich müssen die "motiviert" werden regelmäßig(!) was zu löhnen. Das ist eben der Unterschied zu einem Kaufspiel, wo 100 Prozent der Nutzer ihren Obolus entrichten. Aber selbst das garantiert dann ja nicht, dass davon über Jahre hinweg der Betrieb (Server) sowie Patches finanziert werden können. 
Sieht man ja sehr gut an B2P MMOs ohne Abogebühren, auch die landen irgendwann auf der F2P Schiene und müssen sehen wie und womit sie den Spielern Geld aus der Tasche leiern können.


----------



## Loosa (13. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit russischen Publishern zu tun, die ermöglichen eher, dass es noch einigermaßen fair zu geht, weil die Gehälter dort nicht so hoch sind.



Mal ab vom Thread Revival. Da ist es fair, weil die Gehälter niedrig sind?
Sind sie im Westen auch. Bei der Leistungsanforderung geradezu abartig so.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mal ab vom Thread Revival. Da ist es fair, weil die Gehälter niedrig sind?
> Sind sie im Westen auch. Bei der Leistungsanforderung geradezu abartig so.



Spieleentwicklung ist ein großes Stück Leidenschaft. Wer als Programmierer Geld verdienen will, der muss halt in eine andere Branche wechseln. Das ist nun wahrlich kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Loosa (13. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Spieleentwicklung ist ein großes Stück Leidenschaft. Wer als Programmierer Geld verdienen will, der muss halt in eine andere Branche wechseln. Das ist nun wahrlich kein Geheimnis.



Stimmt, da gebe ich dir absolut recht.
Sollte uns Gamer aber nicht wirklich fröhlich stimmen. Die richtig guten Leute machen also das nächste große Ding in sowas wie SAP-Datenbanken. Gähnend langweilig aber sacken massig ein.

Bei Games bleiben dann die Nieten und Selbstaufopferer. Letztere dann irgendwann doch wechselnd?
Spiele sind ein Milliardenmarkt. Einerseits wird über Bugs geflucht, andererseits interessiert es niemanden, was ein Coder bezahlt bekommt?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Stimmt, da gebe ich dir absolut recht.
> Sollte uns Gamer aber nicht wirklich fröhlich stimmen. Die richtig guten Leute machen also das nächste große Ding in sowas wie SAP-Datenbanken. Gähnend langweilig aber sacken massig ein.
> 
> Bei Games bleiben dann die Nieten und Selbstaufopferer. Letztere dann irgendwann doch wechselnd?
> Spiele sind ein Milliardenmarkt. Einerseits wird über Bugs geflucht, andererseits interessiert es niemanden, was ein Coder bezahlt bekommt?



Ich will das gar nicht verteidigen, ich denke, Spieleprogrammierung ist teilweise sicherlich sogar merklich aufwendiger und schwieriger als Anwendungsprogrammierung. Und entsprechend sollten die Programmierer auch gut bezahlt werden. 
Wobei es soviele Programmierer ja bei einer Spieleentwicklung gar nicht mehr gibt, da eh alles mit entsprechenden Engines entwickelt wird. Die Programmierer sind eher für die Feinheiten und Verhaltensweisen von bestimmten Dingen da. 
Den Großteil werden die Grafik-Designer ausmachen, die die Texturen erstellen. Danach kommen dann wahrscheinlich die (3D) Modeller. 

Das Klagen über schlechte Bezahlung in der Gamingbranche ist letztlich irgendwo hausgemacht. Trotz Rekordeinnahmen. Es ist nun einmal so, dass alleine auf Steam 600 Spiele im Monat(!) erscheinen, dazu kommen wahrscheinlich mind. nochmal so viele für Smartphone, eher merklich mehr. 

Es will halt jeder ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben und deswegen nagt 90 Prozent der Spieleentwickler am Hungertuch, weil eben die oberen 10 Prozent 99 Prozent der Einnahmen einkassieren. 

Solange sich daran nichts ändert und jeder Dödel meint er könne mit seinem Spiel reich und berühmt werden, was ja auch immer wieder tatsächlich mal klappt aber das eben seltener ist als ein Sechser im Lotto, solange wird sich da nichts ändern. 

Die Branche muss sich Gesund schrumpfen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2019)

Was erwartet der Threadersteller bei F2P ? Die Entwickler dieser Spielearten verdienen nicht an denen, die das Spiel gratis downloaden und spielen. Und wie bekommt man die Kunden dazu im Spiel Geld zu lassen ? Indem man denen Schmankerl vor die Nase hält. Daß sie überlegen ok, dafür ist es mir Wert Geld hinzulegen. Ob nun in Form von permanenten XP-Boostern, Premiumfahrzeugen oder ähnlichem.

Das Ganze ist auch immer wieder ein Balanceakt. Es wird immer Spieler geben die sich vom Spiel bzw. von dessen Betreibern beschissen fühlen. Entweder der Gratiszocker der wegen P2W-Elementen herumheult oder der Premiumzocker der heult, daß er Geld ausgibt aber keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber dem Nichtzahler hat.

Hier ist auch Warthunder ein gutes Beispiel: Der Grind speziell ab Ende Tier 4 ist sehr zäh. Ohne Premium erst Recht. Merke das selbst als Premiumspieler in dem Spiel extrem. Gewisse Fahrzeuge oder Flugzeuge sind halt Premiumcontent. Will man den Typ unbedingt haben gibt es unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten:

Entweder muß man sich den (falls der Typ gerade durch Zufall im monatlichen "Angebot" im Warbondsshop dabei ist) durch Aufträge erledigen im Laufe der Tage eines Monats entsprechend Schritt für Schritt erkämpfen (über erreichte Shopstufen per täglichen Aufträgen und zusätzlich 12-13 erledigten Sonderaufträgen im Monat) oder das Fahrzeug/Flugzeug/Schiff dann halt auf anderem Weg kaufen (mit Echtgeld oder Premium-Ingamewährung Goldeagles).  Oder der Typ taucht als Belohnung bei einem der Events im Laufe des Jahres auf wo man durch Aufgaben erledigen sich den Typ erspielen kann. Die Angebote im Warbondshop ändern sich jeden Monat. Was an Premiumfahrzeugen angeboten wird ist reiner Zufall. Eine dritte Möglichkeit wäre, sich den Typ auf dem Marktplatz (Ingame-Handelsplatz) zu kaufen mit Gajincoins) falls der da gerade im Angebot ist.

An Gajincoins kommt man auf unterschiedlichen Wegen. Entweder durch Verkauf von doppelten oder nicht gewollten Fahrzeugen oder Teilen aus Events (Beispiel: Beim Event x erspielt man sich ein Flugzeug, Schiff oder Panzer, was man entweder schon hat oder nicht in seiner Liste haben will. Dann löst man den Coupon nicht für sich ein sondern verkauft den nicht eingelösten Coupon auf dem Marktplatz und bekommt Gajincoins dafür. Teile/Material sind z.B. Bestände aus Eventveranstaltungen wo man mit denen Fahrzeuge zusammenbauen soll. Man erspielt sich die Teile und baut sich dann während des Events Fahrzeuge zusammen. Die Teile kann man auch auf dem Markt versilbern. Wie bis heute noch das Schiffsdock-Event, wo man sich 1 Schiff, 1 Flugzeug, 1 Panzer und 1 Heli zusammenbauen/tauschen kann. Die dazu benötigten Vorräte kann man auch auf dem Markt verkaufen, wenn man fertig ist oder keines der Fahrzeuge zusammenbauen will.

Oder auch 3D Dekorationen oder Decals. Solange man diese erspielten Bonis nicht für sich selbst aktiviert sind die irgendwann veräußerbar (manche haben eine Verkaufssperre von bis zu 14 Tagen nach Eventende) Je nachdem. Aber so kommt man teils auch ohne Echtgeldeinsatz an die Gajincoins.

Mit Premiumwährung läßt sich die Besatzungsausbildung beschleunigen, die Forschung.... Aber trotzdem ist Warthunder ein faires Spiel für einen F2P-Titel. Weil man im direkten Kampf nicht merkt ob man nun im Team Premiumzocker hat oder nicht. Der Premiumzocker ist genauso schnell down wie ein Nichtzahler. Es hängt einfach vom Skill ab. Es geht für den Premiumzahler halt nur schneller vorwärts im Techtree und beim eigenen Spielerlevel. Aber es wird immer versucht beim MM eine faire Mischung zu finden. Von daher alles ok. Daß ein Premiumspieler Vorteile haben muß ist doch ganz logisch. Ohne Vorteile gibt kein Mensch Geld für Premium aus.

Aber ohne Premiumeinnahmen könnten die Firmen dicht machen. Weil sie nur damit ihre Server und das Weiterbestehen und -entwickeln der Spiele finanzieren können. Übrigens ist Gajin (der Publisher von Warthunder) auch eine russische Firma. Und die russischen Spieler wie auch die russischen Fahrzeuge/Flugzeuge werden wie jeder andere behandelt. Jede Nation und jedes Modell hat seine individuellen Stärken und Schwächen. Wer bei einem Panzer auf die Frontplatte ballert darf sich (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bei Spieler vs. Gegner-Konstellation was die jeweiligen Fahrzeuge betrifft) nicht wundern, daß er nicht mal eben so einfach mit einem Schuß wie mit einem warmen Messer durch die Butter durchkommt. Wie in der Realität ist der Panzer im Spiel frontal am besten gepanzert. Da muß man sich als Spieler eben Wege und Mittel einfallen lassen, wie man seitlich oder noch besser hinter den Feind kommt. Das gilt aber sowohl für Premium- wie für Nichtpremiumzocker. Da macht das Spiel keinerlei Unterschiede.

Übrigens nur weil man bei Warthunder einen Premiumaccount hat hat man noch lange keine Premiumfahrzeug in seinem Bestand. Nicht ein einziges. Diese muß sich der Premiumspieler genauso wie der Nicht-Premiumzocker auf genau die gleichen bereits erwähnten Wege besorgen zu genau den gleichen Preisen. Da macht der Entwickler 0 Unterschiede.

Die Spiele sind keine Ballerspiele wo man einfach nur sinnlos irgendwo beim Feind draufhält, es macht Bum und der Feind ist immer gleich weg. Das ist Blödsinn. Die Fahrzeuge haben individuelle Schwachpunkte, die man eben erwischen sollte. Wenn nicht kommt man nicht so einfach durch.

Das Grundprinzip bei F2P ist eigentlich das, daß die Entwickler Spieler anlocken wollen, daß diese "Blut" lecken und ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt dann auch dazu bereit sind, in das Spiel Geld zu investieren. Weil sie haben ja schon x Stunden im Spiel verbracht und wünschen sich schnellere Fortschritte, bessere Waffen... Was auch immer. An diesem Prinzip ändert kaum ein F2P-Titel etwas. Es ist nur eine Frage wie man das ganze so verpackt und gewichtet, daß derjenige der weiterhin nur F2P bleiben will eine faire Chance auf Fortschritte hat, aber der Bezahler auch das Gefühl bekommt, daß seine finanzielle Investition sich für ihn (aus seiner Sicht) gelohnt hat. Das sind halt 2 Seiten einer Medaille die man nicht so einfach unter einem Hut bekommt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2019)

Dreckserpel schrieb:


> Hatte Damals nicht auf dem Schirm, das WOT von russischen Publishern entwickelt wurde, hätte es dann NIEMALS installiert.



wargaming ist kein russisches unternehmen und war es auch nie.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wargaming ist kein russisches unternehmen und war es auch nie.



Wargaming ist eine Firma aus Weißrussland. Also hat er zumindestens "fast" Recht.


----------



## Dreckserpel (17. Oktober 2019)

Ach was, guckst DU  : World of Tanks (WoT) ist ein 2010 erschienenes Massively Multiplayer Online Game des weißrussischen Spieleentwicklers Wargaming.net. Es enthält Elemente ...
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Tanks


----------



## Loosa (18. Oktober 2019)

Dreckserpel schrieb:


> Ach was, guckst DU  : World of Tanks (WoT) ist ein 2010 erschienenes Massively Multiplayer Online Game des weißrussischen Spieleentwicklers Wargaming.net. Es enthält Elemente ...
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Tanks



Welche Elemente meinst du? Wenn es Panzer sind dann trifft es noch das Thema?


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2019)

Er bezog sich auf die Herkunft des Entwicklers.


----------



## Archivar (10. Februar 2022)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Tja da gibts nur eins wenn man nicht zufrieden ist: Deinstallieren ,in nächste Geschäft rennen oder Online ein Vollpreis Spiel kaufen, kostet dann zwar einmal 50 bis 60€ aber man hat ruhe.
> Ich halte von diesem Free2Play auch nichts,würde es auch nicht spielen und wenn es dir keinen Spaß macht oder du das Gefühl hast das du Abgezockt wirst dann hör auf damit. Jammern und dann kaufen , oder nicht kaufen udn nur verlieren macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


Solche Spiele gibt es leider nur noch sehr wenigen. Die Siedler sind auch so ein Beispiel, wie online Games den Spielspaß verderben können.
World Of Tanks ist nun mal ein online Games, wie sonst sollte es funktionieren mit anderen zu spielen. Das Spiel hätte es durchaus auch auf Scheiben geben können. Meinetwegen für 50 Glocken. Aber die Spielemacher haben erkannt, daß sie damit weniger Geld verdienen als mit den "kostenlosen" Spielen zu locken und dann richtig abkassieren zu können wenn man one Geld zu investiren nur schwer ein Weiterkommen hat.
Ich für meinen Teil verzichte lieber auf das Spiel als am laufenden Band Geld zu investieren. Das wird nämlich ein Faß ohne Boden und es kommen sehr schnell einige hundert Euronen zusammen. Einen Prämium-Account für 7,99 im Monat ist schon verdammt teuer, rechnet man das mal übers Jahr aus. Aber ein Spiel wo der Spieler in diesem einen Jahr sich vorgarbeitet gibt man nich so schnell auf. Und hier liegt der Hund begraben. Es werden immer neue Karten zur Verfügung gestellt und immer neue Events rausgebracht, so daß es dem Spieler nicht langweilig wird. Manche spielen schon fünf Jahre und länger. Da könnt Ihr Euch selbst ausrechnen was da an Geld zusammen kommt.
Ich habe nach einen halben Jahr die Reißleine gezogen und das Spiel vom Rechner vebannt.


----------



## Martina (10. Februar 2022)

Wer hat denn diese Leiche hier ausgegraben?


----------

